# *new girls, new issues* EDITED: Now pics!



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

So today I picked up two female rats from CL. They were being advertised as free and have been on there for about a week. I've been thinking about it for a couple of days so i finally just emailed the lady asking if they were friendly. She replied with yes and so i decided "Oh well I'll just go look." I ended up bringing them home. They are sooo sweet. They were on pine and eating seed mix. Their cage, though huge, was completely BARE.

Also, they might be pregnant. I asked the lady when the last time they had contact with other rats and she said she lets them play with her male rat on occasion. *sigh* i couldn't leave them. 

So my clan has now expanded to 11. I'VE HIT THE DOUBLE DIGITS. Lol.

So the new additions are Emily Strange, a completely black dumbo, and Bubbles, a blue hoodie. So sweet. So curious. They are already just jumping out onto my hands.

They're kind of sneezy but I hope it's just from the pine. They're being quarantined as best I can in the same house.

Keep your fingers crossed that no one is preggers.

I'll post some pics tomorrow. 

EDIT: Pics!

Introducing, Paprika and Rem!









Paprika is the blue and Rem is the black.









Rem is a little shy. She doesn't seem to want to venture outside of her cage yet, but she will come to the door for loves. She loves to groom my hands too.









Paprika. She is VERY friendly and outgoing. She knows how to open the door of their cage too so I had to make a latch to keep her in. She loves to be out and about. She licks constantly too.









I've only had these girls for a day but I am completely in love.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: *new girls, new issues**

11 is a nice number. i have 11 right now too. :lol: can't wait to see pictures but this really belongs in the meet my rat section so i've moved it there. 

i'll keep my fingers crossed that they aren't preggers as well. how old are they anyway?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

*Re: *new girls, new issues**

11 is a nice number, huh? Might we inquire as to when 12 will become the "nice" number? :lol:


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: *new girls, new issues**

Sorry, Twitch. 

I think 11 is a good number too. I don't really want to go any higher but I get GGMR sooo easily.

They didn't know their exact ages but they did tell me that they got them last July. So I think they are between 7months and a year... I really don't know though. 

Oh and my husband *insisted* that he named them since I've named every other rat we have. So they've been renamed Paprika and Rem.


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

*sigh* I'm sure I'll be at 12 in no time. 

lol


----------



## Turfle (Dec 30, 2007)

OH they are sooooooooo cute! Congrats on the new editions! Your Paprika looks just like my Tucka!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

11...wow. And maybe more on the way! How do you keep so many? Do you have one gigantic cage or many?


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Hehe, 11 is a fantastic number!! I have 5, BUT one had bubs.......6 of them, SO now I have 11 too! But I can't keep all the bubs....I told myself I could only keep one, and I can't keep boys, but just watch, theres 4 girls, so I'll most likely end up with 9........>.< Such pretty ratties btw


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

dragonegg said:


> 11...wow. And maybe more on the way! How do you keep so many? Do you have one gigantic cage or many?


Well right now I have:

Ferret nation with 6 boys in it.
Martins r695 with 2 girls.
Unknown type of cage with 1 male in it.
Unknown type of cage with the 2 new girls quarantining

Hopefully after quarantine I'll be able to start intros to put the new girls in the r695 with my other 2.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: *new girls, new issues**



CaptainFlow said:


> 11 is a nice number, huh? Might we inquire as to when 12 will become the "nice" number? :lol:


haha! yeah, that's a number i haven't tried yet actually. i've had had as few as 1, went to 2, then 4, 3, 4, 5, 29, 10, 5, 6, 7, 8, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 13, 10 and now back to 11 though with kakushi as she is we'll be back to 10 sooner then we would like. i've been saying for years now that 3 or 4 would be a nice number too... :lol: but those faces... i mean, come on... how can you refuse... :lol:



dragonegg said:


> 11...wow. And maybe more on the way! How do you keep so many? Do you have one gigantic cage or many?


i actually have a very large cat cage modified with hardware cloth so the babes don't get out. its very roomy and such a breeze to clean. much cheaper then the ferret nation too. not saying anything against the FN, they are some cool cages. but for $90, getting a cage that is just about the same size is some awesome stuff! i didn't notice the irony but i've gotten a few people laughing when i told them i have rats living in a cat cage...


those are beautiful new girlies you have there as well. and i like the names. mind you i like it when another member of the family gets involved in the rats, even if it is just enough to care to name them. my mother named 2 rats, Snicketts and one of her sons, Deuteronomy (Deuter for short). and my boyfriend ended up naming two sort of. he wanted to name the next rat Ink-eyes. i was supposed to only be bringing one rat home from the rat rescue...but those faces.... so i came home with Ink AND Eyes. mind you, had he not wanted that name i would have named that anyway. Eyes' eyes are so bright and red there was really nothing else you could have called her (well maybe lookit-those-eyes as she gets more often anyway... ). and Ink looks like an ink pot was spilled on her, with her character she was probably the one that tipped it over too.... :roll:


----------



## Messerschmitt (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh wow, they are beautiful! Paprika is such a lovely color, and Rem's ears are adoreable ^^ 
*I wants to steal but it would be confusing with two Rems*


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Hahaha your Rem reminds me of my Aimi so much!!!


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww... they're really cute! And Paprika reminds me of my rat Sweetness!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

What sweety Pies!!!!! I have always wanted an all black rat.


----------

